# Lumber source on Oahu



## Sawdust4Blood (Feb 16, 2010)

I recently relocated to Hawaii and am wondering if anyone can recommend a good hardwood lumber source on Oahu. I prefer lumber that has one edge straight or S2S rather than something that has already been dimensioned to final dimensions but at this point I'm open to any suggestion. Thanks


----------



## mrtoasty (Jan 13, 2011)

Check out the LJ's profile list. I believe there is at least one in your area, he or she might be able to help you.

Les


----------



## aycee (Dec 4, 2011)

Greg,

I was wondering if you found some good places to buy some hardwood here on Oahu.
Just decided to start Woodworking myself and I'm also looking for wood.
Greetings,
Alan


----------



## navyct (Dec 10, 2011)

Hi Greg,

I spent a decade on Oahu and by far the best place I found for wood was a hole in the wall place practically downtown called Honolulu Hardwoods. Don't expect much luck in calling and actually getting anyone on the phone but as long as you have the basic decency to restack the piles the selection and prices are about the best on the Island.

While you are there, stock up on the super figured and curly Koa because you won't find a selection like that to pick though anywhere back on the mainland.

Ben


----------



## cathyb (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi Greg,

It all depends on what you are looking to buy. I've been to Honolulu Hardwoods and they do have a good supply of maple, sapele, African mahogany, wenge, walnut, birch, cherry,oak, koa, ipe, and maybe some others. Their prices are average. They have a good inventory, but they are downtown. Believe it or not, Plywood Hawaii has quite a bit of hardwood. They are located in Mapunapuna and their prices are good. Woodcraft, which is located on Kalani Street, has some interesting wood at jaw dropping prices (that would be a choice out of desperation). If you are looking for domestic hardwoods, you could try Pacific American lumber, which is off Nimitz Highway. Most of their wood is rough sawn and stacked ten feet in the air. After the use the lift to bring it down you can sort through the stack. It's a bit of a hassle, but they have a good supply of domestic hardwoods. When you start working with koa, send me a message and I'll send some additional resources.
Welcome home…....Aloha.


----------



## Pono (Mar 10, 2012)

jj custom koa campbell industrial oahu


----------



## fatandy2003 (Apr 4, 2012)

Craigslist was my best friend when I was stationed there. Just do a search for the wood you are looking for. Biggest thing I miss is the really exotic woods there (koa, monkeypod, ohio, etc…).

You could also look at the big hardware stores… even though you are not looking for dimensional lumber right, Lowes has a good selection of poplar; Home Depot has a good selection of red oak and some maple; and City Mill has a nice selection of African Mahogany boards and plywood.

And lastly, yeah, Woddcraft Hawaii is expensive, but they have an incredible selection of very exotic and very figured woods at some crazy big dimensions, but that would be as a last resort for a specific species you can't find anywhere else.

Good Luck.


----------



## F40qwerty (May 16, 2012)

Just found a local guy up in Wahiawa on the way from work and picked up a few boards. He deals mainly with HUGE slabs but I don't have the space. I got (from left to right) 5 boards I've never worked with: Lychee (2), Earpod, Eucalyptus and Monkeypod. Plus he's got a really nice dog!


----------

